# Cypripediums in Québec



## Shiva (Jun 6, 2011)

Finally made that trip in the Laurentides mountains to see cypripediums. Arduous climb, gazillions of black flies, but all our group made it to the top where we saw many variations of Cyp. acaule.



























Our group photo minus my humble self 





A view from the top









Our leader and expert orchid hunter, Michel Tremblay of the famed phrag bearing his name. 





We would have loved to stay on top longer but the black flies made it virtually impossible. So we ran down the unstable rocks and treacherous roots, beside deep wooded ravines as fast as prudence would allow to get back to the cars. The trip lasted about three hours. We also saw many orchids in buds and as you can see, many orchids we photographed were not fully open. We also had the luck of seeing five eagles but they were too far away to photograph. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Hakone (Jun 6, 2011)

Great pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Dido (Jun 6, 2011)

gret pict of the Acaule. 
Really enjoy it. 
Which soil is there around, do you think it would be a acid one with a low PH or more a nutral one. 
Did you seen a alba one, or do you know one??


----------



## Shiva (Jun 6, 2011)

They grow essentially in pine needles compost and lichens over a granite base. Yes there were albas but only in buds. There are literally hundreds of orchids from the small seedlings to the flowering ones.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2011)

Laurentians, near Mt. Tremblant? So many light color ones! :clap: Thanx for sharing.


----------



## Shiva (Jun 6, 2011)

Yes, that's the area. It really takes crazy people like us to do this kind of trek.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2011)

I know that area, I may be a secret Canadian!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 6, 2011)

You must be a pretty girl watcher...and magnet!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2011)

Next time we meet We will have to do dinner and see!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like a lovely place, very much like the mountains in Maine, but even wilder. I know what you mean about black flies in May! Ouch! I'm surprised you were so uncovered and dealing with them.

Do you ever see C. parviflorum in those parts or C. reginae?


----------



## Shiva (Jun 6, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Looks like a lovely place, very much like the mountains in Maine, but even wilder. I know what you mean about black flies in May! Ouch! I'm surprised you were so uncovered and dealing with them.
> 
> Do you ever see C. parviflorum in those parts or C. reginae?



I ask about Cyp. regina and Michel Tremblay told me he never found it anywhere so far. As for parviflorum, I can't say if there were any around. At least nobody saw any on this trip.

The black flies! Everybody around there told us it's a very unusual thing this year. There was a lot of rain and they must have multiplied tremendously in that weather. Michel told us he has gone there for many years and never saw them. Next year I'm gonna bring a hat and net to cover my head, just in case.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful plants! I like the alba acaule.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice trip Shiva!

KyushuCalanthe: For C. reginae, they don't have the same needs as C. acaule. I never saw C. reginae and C. acaule growing in the same stand.

I saw C. reginae as a bog plant in Bas St-Laurent (mine were rescued from a peat moss business) along with the large yellow Cyp.

I saw a fabulous colony or C. reginae in Eastern Townships in a white cedar stand (Thuja occidentalis). The drainage was originally poor. A kind of wetland forest.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 7, 2011)

Cool pics, nice doing these trips as a group!!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 7, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> KyushuCalanthe: For C. reginae, they don't have the same needs as C. acaule. I never saw C. reginae and C. acaule growing in the same stand.



Indeed, but certainly that area has bog lands that support C. reginae. 

BTW, you can call me Tom


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 7, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Indeed, but certainly that area has bog lands that support C. reginae.
> 
> BTW, you can call me Tom



You are right that we can find C. reginae, C. acaule and C. parviflorum in the same town in theory. But according from the book "Plantes rares du Québec méridional" (FloraQuebeca, 2009), C. reginae plant does not grow in the acidic Laurentian mountains region. 

That is where Shiva was for that journey (Laurentides)oke:


----------



## Clark (Jun 7, 2011)

Memorable outing! Love 2nd and 3rd shot.
We are envious of your successful trip. Our natives have been disappearing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tour, Michel. I love looking at these beauties without black flies pestering me. Mosquitoes and deer flies are bad enough!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 7, 2011)

SlipperFan said:


> Thanks for the tour, Michel. I love looking at these beauties without black flies pestering me. Mosquitoes and deer flies are bad enough!



When I got home, I was almost happy to meet again with the resident mosquitoes. :rollhappy:


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the tour, Michel.

I will do the tour of our own Cyps tomorrow morning. My boyfriend just told me they were very nice today.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 10, 2011)

Great pictures!!! Thank you so much for sharing!! It is so good to go on such trips with friends...


----------

